
Old Ads That Reveal How Different the World Used to Be - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/2221/what-are-some-examples-of-ads-that-reveal-how-diff.html
======
gaspoweredcat
they arent as fun as some ive seen, we used to have a big box of old
newspapers dating all the way back to the late 1800s, there were countless ads
for booze and cigs etc, some which seemed to even show children partaking.

but going back even further to the victorian era things get even crazier one i
saw was something like "Dr Allmans No 47 Throat Pastilles with Heroin and
Cocaine" thats right people got a bit of a sore throat in victorian england
then smack and coke were your remedy! (dont get me wrong itd be effective but
a just tad extreme)

